# Remap vs ECU Upgrade : Admiral Insurance



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a word if caution if you are with Admiral.

Apparently they will allow power upgrades from an 'ECU upgrade' but not from a 'remap' , which is verboten.

Completely daft?

Ed


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Surely you are upgrading (to an improved map)?

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

How did the confusion arise? Thought you had already cleared this?

I am with Admiral - before I took cover I asked about reasonable power mods and told not an issue subject to a notional premium increase.

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Pre renewal they didn't mention the remap prohibition , at renewal they did.

Given an upgrade Ecu presumably involves a revised map, then it is complete nonsense.

Don't want to invalidate my policy.


----------



## ransomnay (Jul 30, 2009)

best not to mention anything, as far as my insurance is concerned its all standard


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

just wondered how you would stand if you had mods and you didn't know about them 

uprated turbos for instance 'chipped ecu etc etc..
if your not mechanically minded this could easily happen how do the insurances look on this


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

ransomnay said:


> best not to mention anything, as far as my insurance is concerned its all standard


Why bother paying for insurance at all if you're not actually covered?

I've always been curious at what miragev said. There must be owners out there driving modified cars and not even know it.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd like to think it will boil down to 'good faith' but I suspect in practice it will be an uphill struggle with any insurer.


----------

